# Austin to El Paso Information



## Michelle Sanchez (Jul 7, 2019)

Hey y'all, I'm taking an Amtrak for the first time from Austin to El Paso. I'd just like to hear some general information on what I can expect from this route or Amtrak in general (stops, delays, etc). I'm in a reserved coach seat. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 7, 2019)

Michelle Sanchez said:


> Hey y'all, I'm taking an Amtrak for the first time from Austin to El Paso. I'd just like to hear some general information on what I can expect from this route or Amtrak in general (stops, delays, etc). I'm in a reserved coach seat. Thank you in advance!


Nice trip! 
Stops: 1)San Marcos :quick stop
2)San Antonio :Switching Point of Thru Sleeper and Coachfrom #21 to #1/ Be sure you're booked on #421 all the way from Austin to El Paso so you dont have to wait in the Small,Uncomfortable Station in SA and Change Cars.

#1 Generally arrives around Midnight/Leaves @ 245am so you'll have time to walk to the River Walk/ see the Alamo and eat @ the 24/7 Dennys on Commerce St between the Station and the Riverwalk.

Or you can sleep on the Train during the Layover/Switching if youre a Heavy Sleeper.

Stops:3)Del Rio: quick stop
4)Sanderson: quick stop
5)Alpine: Fresh Air/ Smoke Stop but dont Leave Platform

Meals served on Route in Diner:
1)Dinner( Last Call @ Austin if #421 is on time
2)Breakfast( around Del Rio)
 3)Lunch( around Alpine)

Take: Travel Pillow/Light Blanket/ Music/Reading Materials/Movies/ Snacks/ Non Alcoholic Drinks

Dont expect Cell Service except around Cities and Not much at all after Leaving SA except in Del Rio.

Expect some delays, this Train usually is Late into Austin, makes up time by SA, loses 1-3 Hours in West Texas

Sights to Look for: Lighted up Downtown Austin while crossing Lady Bird Lake Trestle. Lights of SA while making Looooong Loop around Town to West before arriving @ Sunset Station. Lake Amistad after Del Rio stop.Pecos High Bridge. Alpine and Marfa ( Right side of Train from the Sightseer Lounge)with the Faux Prada Store ( Art) on the Left after leaving Marfa.


----------



## jiml (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice write-up. Question - does 421 have some form of "contemporary dining" before adding the full-service diner in San Antonio? It's been awhile and I remember both a combo diner-lounge and full diner on separate trips.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 7, 2019)

jiml said:


> Nice write-up. Question - does 421 have some form of "contemporary dining" before adding the full-service diner in San Antonio? It's been awhile and I remember both a combo diner-lounge and full diner on separate trips.


#21/#421 has a Cross Country Cafe with a Full Menu CHI-SAS as well as the Cafe in the Lounge Car. 

#1/#421 has a Full Diner and Cafe in the Lounge NOL-LAX.


----------



## Irv Smith (Jul 7, 2019)

Michelle Sanchez said:


> Hey y'all, I'm taking an Amtrak for the first time from Austin to El Paso. I'd just like to hear some general information on what I can expect from this route or Amtrak in general (stops, delays, etc). I'm in a reserved coach seat. Thank you in advance!



Be sure (from Amtrak) that the burned bridge at Dryden has been repaired.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 11, 2019)

jiml said:


> Nice write-up. Question - does 421 have some form of "contemporary dining" before adding the full-service diner in San Antonio? It's been awhile and I remember both a combo diner-lounge and full diner on separate trips.



I don't think Texas Eagle and Sunset have contemporary (my arse!) dining yet, thank goodness. And hopefully that does NOT spread, beyond Capitol and Lake Shore. *fingers crossed* To my knowledge, both trains still are doing traditional dining cars. Texas Eagle has a slightly modified dining car menu of some sort (Cross Country Cafe, and whatever that means on both TE and City of New Orleans), and Sunset to my knowledge has the regular dining car menu. And better than the Cardinal (only other long distance train down to 3 days a week), which as of now doesn't have a diner but only a cafe car. 



Irv Smith said:


> Be sure (from Amtrak) that the burned bridge at Dryden has been repaired.



I had been seeing the Sunset pass through west Texas on the interactive Amtrak map on Amtrak's map, so my guess is that the Dryden bridge has been fixed by now. Keep on mind because of the tropical depression that was just reported days ago south of Louisiana, that Amtrak temporarily is suspending Sunset service east of San Antonio.


----------



## jiml (Jul 12, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> And better than the Cardinal (only other long distance train down to 3 days a week), which as of now doesn't have a diner but only a cafe car.


Yes, we've endured the fine dining on the Cardinal a number of times. The last time featured the disposable plates and cutlery, which was a further downgrade. To make matters worse, they had no burgers - the failsafe item on the menu, so you were left with basically 2 unappetizing choices for dinner and lunch (the same 2 choices). The only thing that made it worthwhile was the very hard-working and upbeat attendant, who tried to make the best of it.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 12, 2019)

jiml said:


> Yes, we've endured the fine dining on the Cardinal a number of times. The last time featured the disposable plates and cutlery, which was a further downgrade. To make matters worse, they had no burgers - the failsafe item on the menu, so you were left with basically 2 unappetizing choices for dinner and lunch (the same 2 choices). The only thing that made it worthwhile was the very hard-working and upbeat attendant, who tried to make the best of it.



A minor workaround you could do if you were riding the Cardinal, is during the station stop in Indianapolis to take advantage of the vending machines in the waiting area downstairs during that stretch/smoke stop. If you're going west (train #51), as that station stop is a little longer than the one going east, you probably run and squeeze in a to go order at White Castle (kitty corner away from the station). Of course, do NOT try running to White Castle if the length of your station stop is too short to allow for that, and ONLY do so if the station stop time is long enough to allow for that.


----------

